# Salads



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

Summer is here and I love to eat potatoe salads and coleslaws but the dairy bothers me. I also like pasta salads and was wondering if anyone had some recipes that are easy on the old IBS?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2000)

I find that if i use a lighter mayonnaise or a fat free mayonnaise it is helpful, But i dont alwyas get attacks when i eat the regfular sutff either so, It wont be AS flavourful but i find if you add more stuff like ham or more veggies it takes away from the fact that the mayonnaise or suace if you will is a little blah !!! Too bad fat is bad it tastes so DARN good LOL!!


----------

